# A Tavern Sign



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Might as well get it over with and post my first completed prop for this year! It's a gift for a fellow haunter friend!




























It's 22" wide by 18" tall, carved foam board insulation with custom cut craft foam lettering and trim. The skull was a foam one I already had and the buttons and chain links are plastic.

Hope you like!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats nice!looks professional!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow...
Wish I was your fellow haunter friend,
All I ever get from my friends is attitude......LOL


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Great Gift!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

very good looking sign IMU


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work on that. The paint job is great.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent job.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Can't say it enough... love, love, love it.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice IMU


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That is top notch work IMU. I like it! Might have to revisit my haunt sign now!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I wish I knew your haunter friend I would take that sign from her....or me!!! Can't wait to get it. You do great work!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Real nice. I'll be home later in the afternoon if you want to swing it by.


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

Wyatt Furr said:


> All I ever get from my friends is attitude......LOL


At least you have friends...


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Really GREAT looking sign! I love the detail work - especially the decorative metal accents. 1st rate paint job.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That looks just fantastic. Do you need anymore haunter friends to make stuff for? If you do, I'm definitely available for the job.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very good work. I really like that.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

That looks awesome! Great detail on the wood grain!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wouldn't have known that the sign wasn't made of old wood boards if you hadn't mentioned using foam board - great job!

Now you can relax - you've posted your first prop


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Excellent work, that looks awesome!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Fantastic sign. Love the detailing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's a wonderful project. Great job.


----------



## TheEvilSquire (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey, that is top-notch!!!!!!!!!!Very cool!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

That looks very realistic. It deserves a place where the detail can be appreciated.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Excellent job!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great attention to detail.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like your sign...
Great Job
nice color too


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Great detail! Looks very realistic, and very artistically done. I'm sure your friend is one happy haunter.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh that is nice. How-to please!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Someone say How-to?*

Thanks for all the comments, it was a fun little project. UPDATE: It was shipped out and received by my friend last week. It seems they really liked it a lot!  Maybe they will post a picture of it at their home one day.

Not sure if I should post the link here, but I do have sort of a how-to on my website: Styrofoam Tavern/Pub Sign


----------



## Chris in CT (Apr 7, 2009)

*Awesome!!*

That is so cool... Now I know what to make on my next arts and crafts night, as I call them.


----------

